# Dear my Fellow BYU Fans



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry, but If I can be serious for a moment then I would like to apologize for stiring the pot (being a jerk as the BYU fan told me) this year. I do like the BYU school, and they do have a good football team. I think the MAIN reason why I dislike (not hate) BYU is because of a lot of the fans that I have dealt with. BUT that is not a excuse to dislike the team I guess.

I'm sorry to WW for not believing his horrible story. I'm sorry, but I just have a hard time believing things are that bad so I guess that makes me a horrible person. Maybe you were sitting in the ex-con UTE prisoner section and they were only let out to watch the game. The Lord should smit them down to Hell to live with the Devil. -()/>- -()/>- -()/>-

I'm sorry to Comrade Duck for making him mad all year because I trashed talked BYU into the ground because I always knew that the UTES would roll over them. I got him so upset that he called me a ****** and childish all in the same post. :wink:

Fatbass I'm sorry to you also because you dislike the Mormon church, but you like the football team. Same goes for Treehugger. Thats ironic. I'm sorry for calling you a loser because you're 0-3 this year: BYU lost to TCU and the UTES and Florida parting the TIDE like MOSES.

Huge29 I'm sorry for posting --\O <--------CS -O<- -O<- -O<- HUGE 29 inch trout------------> -|\O- CS got him again.

Now if I can be serious again for a moment then Huge29 I will try harder next season and cheer for BYU and not talk as much smack talk about Max Hall when it CHOKES under pressure.

Uintaman, Im sorry for yanking your chain, and I'm sorry for your health issues. I hope you have a speedy recovery.

DID I MISS ANYONE????  

Sorry for -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- causing anger to the sensitive BYU fans. /**|**\ /**|**\ /**|**\ /**|**\ /**|**\ **O**

BUT WE CAN ALL BE BROTHERS OF THE OUTDOORS.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Are you drunk again CS? :lol: What about me???


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Marty I'm sorry, but I will get out of wheelchair and washing your feet as an act of humility.  

Here let me practice GO Cougars!!! **** I need to practice. :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Fatbass. I knew you would pull through and get a wheelchair with your knees.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Shoot, I better post before this get locked again!! You missed me. Slayer what would we do around here without you? You bring such pointlessnes to the forum. :roll: 

I have enjoyed all your reports lately though. I think i'll take a pic from the internet of a person with some random buck or fish or something and say, "Here is a guy that shot a big buck in Colorado" :lol: :lol: How about a report of your own!! Oh and your thread being called, Dear my fellow BYU Fans is pretty good too. I dont know if you know this but the work fellow implies that you are also a fan. 

On a more serious note. I read about you being able to walk some on the treadmill and I commend you for your efforts and progress.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I


> have enjoyed all your reports lately though. *I think i'll take a pic from the internet of a person with some random buck or fish or something and say, "Here is a guy that shot a big buck in Colorado" How about a report of your own!!* Oh and your thread being called, Dear my fellow BYU Fans is pretty good too. I dont know if you know this but the work fellow implies that you are also a fan.
> 
> On a more serious note. I read about you being able to walk some on the treadmill and I commend you for your efforts and progress.


If you have paid attention you would see pictures of me with dead animals.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

You're a bad man fatbass! :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

That is quite a dream Fatbass. You want to lite me on fire?


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Fatbass, I'm guessing that your posts here were meant to be humorous, but they're inappropriate and clearly over the line of what's acceptable. Please do not provoke other forum members with these sorts of mean-spirited attacks!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Apology accepted; this whole wait for 6 weeks for a game is really getting to you; yet another reason that the BCS system sucks! I don't ever try to be too critical, just trying to take your 3rd grade comments up to a 5th grade level where I like to play :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

A bad, bad man. :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah I know you hate me Fatbass which is fine. :lol: :lol: It's no secret.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Don't worry. You're off limits now. Pete warned me. You are being protected because of your disability.
> 
> Troll on, CS. That's what you're best at.


Why do you like to throw it in my face because of my disability? Are you trying to make me feel bad? DUDE unlike you, I don't feel sorry for myself. I don't think Pete would ever protect me nor do I need to be protected nor have I ever ask to be protected.

I think you just have a lot of issues.

Ok Hypocrite


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > Don't worry. You're off limits now. Pete warned me. You are being protected because of your disability.
> >
> > Troll on, CS. That's what you're best at.
> 
> ...


I think Pete was saying to not pick on him since he is a U fan; but I was not aware that such fandom was officially considered a disability, but now that I think about it, I can see why it would be considered such. :wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I think Pete was saying to not pick on him since he is a U fan; but I was not aware that such fandom was officially considered a disability, but now that I think about it, I can see why it would be considered such.


I don't need any special treatment or favorism because I can't walk. I don't consider myself to be disabled. I do almost everything that everyone of you guys do.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > I think Pete was saying to not pick on him since he is a U fan; but I was not aware that such fandom was officially considered a disability, but now that I think about it, I can see why it would be considered such.
> 
> 
> I don't need any special treatment or favorism because I can't walk. I don't consider myself to be disabled. I do almost everything that everyone of you guys do.


I'm thinking you missed what Huge was going for. He was saying your disability stems from the fact that your a Ute fan. :wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I'm thinking you missed what Huge was going for. He was saying your disability stems from the fact that your a Ute fan.


Ute fans have brains so that wouldn't be considered a disability :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > I'm thinking you missed what Huge was going for. He was saying your disability stems from the fact that your a Ute fan.
> 
> 
> Ute fans have brains so that wouldn't be considered a disability :lol:


I personally do not see CS acting in any way differently than anyone else, CS gets carried away fairly often, I just have to remind myself that he is a Ute fan, kind of like the Jeep license plate frames "it is a Jeep (ute fan) thing; you would not understand." I just know that I will never understand what is going on in that little head of his so with every comment I just do this :roll:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I personally do not see CS acting in any way differently than anyone else, CS gets carried away fairly often, I just have to remind myself that he is a Ute fan, kind of like the Jeep license plate frames "it is a Jeep (ute fan) thing; you would not understand." I just know that I will never understand what is going on in that little head of his so with every comment I just do this


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I feel the same way about many BYU fans.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > I personally do not see CS acting in any way differently than anyone else, CS gets carried away fairly often, I just have to remind myself that he is a Ute fan, kind of like the Jeep license plate frames "it is a Jeep (ute fan) thing; you would not understand." I just know that I will never understand what is going on in that little head of his so with every comment I just do this
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I feel the same way about many BYU fans.


So, what will you do now that the Y's season is now over and hunting is so far off? Do you fish, other hunts, etc.? Sincerely!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

well for starters kill some coyotes. Yeah I go fishing also. I have a lifetime fishing license.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > > I'm thinking you missed what Huge was going for. He was saying your disability stems from the fact that your a Ute fan.
> ...


Ok now Huge, BACK OFF of the jeep slams! :twisted: You're on thin ice my friend. :lol:


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry all, but if there is any fans that are a "disability" it would be the Coug fans. No direct shots at anybody here. Just he pure truth.

I mean if your not smart enough to see that "Quest for perfection" with that team was a bunch of BS. Then yes, coug fans have a "disabilty." You could have looked at that team from the first game and knew that was a LONG shot. I do commend the cougs for dreaming big though :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Again, no personal attacks here. Just PURE TRUTH!!!


PS-I really hope they don't get beat by Boise State. Represent the MWC and put them in the dirt!!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

snobiller22 said:


> Sorry all, but if there is any fans that are a "disability" it would be the Coug fans. No direct shots at anybody here. Just he pure truth.
> 
> I mean if your not smart enough to see that "Quest for perfection" with that team was a bunch of BS. Then yes, coug fans have a "disabilty." You could have looked at that team from the first game and knew that was a LONG shot. I do commend the cougs for dreaming big though :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


You are in trouble now. :lol: BTW they don't play Boise State. :shock: :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Snobiller, don't worry about BYU getting beat by Boise State this year. It ain't gonna happen. 

Also, as far as the "Quest for perfection" is concerned, remember what a quest actually is. Just because somebody has a quest for something, doesn't mean they will actually find or attain it. BYU's quest for perfection has just been prolonged (again) because they were unsuccessful this year at finding an unblemished season. If ANY team doesn't have that same "Quest", why do they even show up at gametime? How many teams have you ever heard of with a "quest for sub-mediocrity"? Maybe all the schools that had losing records this year will have a "Quest for a winning season" next year. Isn't the goal of every team to get better each year (each game)? I guess everybody has their own quests. BYU just made their quest a little more public.

Sorry, I just don't see what a big deal their quest was. As a fan of any opposing team, I would be more offended by the arrogance of something like "Achieving perfection on the field" or "We are better than you, so why do you even bother wasting our time?".

With the BYU-Utah game, I was glad Utah won. I would have also been just as glad if BYU had won.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I
> 
> 
> > have enjoyed all your reports lately though. *I think i'll take a pic from the internet of a person with some random buck or fish or something and say, "Here is a guy that shot a big buck in Colorado" How about a report of your own!!* Oh and your thread being called, Dear my fellow BYU Fans is pretty good too. I dont know if you know this but the work fellow implies that you are also a fan.
> ...


Who's this?
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=12203&p=142033#p142033


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

They are two disabled hunters who live here in utah that I helped get onto some property in Colorado this year. Sorry I'm not in the picture. A few other guys that are standing are some hunting buddies.

Here is a pic from one of my hunts Nortah. I posted this one recently.

viewtopic.php?f=57&t=12353


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

stick_man said:


> Snobiller, don't worry about BYU getting beat by Boise State this year. It ain't gonna happen.
> 
> Also, as far as the "Quest for perfection" is concerned, remember what a quest actually is. Just because somebody has a quest for something, doesn't mean they will actually find or attain it. BYU's quest for perfection has just been prolonged (again) because they were unsuccessful this year at finding an unblemished season. If ANY team doesn't have that same "Quest", why do they even show up at gametime? How many teams have you ever heard of with a "quest for sub-mediocrity"? Maybe all the schools that had losing records this year will have a "Quest for a winning season" next year. Isn't the goal of every team to get better each year (each game)? I guess everybody has their own quests. BYU just made their quest a little more public.
> 
> ...


I can see what you are saying, but most teams don't display it on t-shirts, then when they lose try to spin it into a religious viewpoint. :shock: 8)


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I think i'll take a pic from the internet of a person with some random buck or fish or something and say, "Here is a guy that shot a big buck in Colorado" How about a report of your own!! Oh and your thread being called, Dear my fellow BYU Fans is pretty good too. I dont know if you know this but the work fellow implies that you are also a fan.


Nortah did you ever see these?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thats more like it!! Thanks for to pics! It still says *my fellow byu fans*. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fellow


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for posting them again CS !! I like look'in at 'em ....


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Nortah the reason I put Dear my fellow BYU fans is because I wrote.



> I think the MAIN reason why I dislike (not hate) BYU is because of a lot of the fans that I have dealt with. BUT that is not a excuse to dislike the team I guess


.



> I will try harder next season and cheer for BYU and not talk as much smack talk about Max Hall when it CHOKES under pressure.





> Here let me practice GO Cougars!!! **** I need to practice.


Do you understand it now?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Ooohh so you were being sarcastic? Sorry, I just didnt expect that from you.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Have I ever NOT been sarcastic?


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

You know,,,
the reason I hate byu fans is because they are byu fans!!! Nothing personal. If you guys were Ute fans, then you wouldn't be hated so much. -()/>- 

CS-Nice pics! Way to represent!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

What about these Nortah. Do they meet your approval?










*HAVE YOU EVER SEEN A 2 POINT THAT BIG???*


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

coyoteslayer said:


> I'm sorry to WW for not believing his horrible story. I'm sorry, but I just have a hard time believing things are that bad so I guess that makes me a horrible person. Maybe you were sitting in the ex-con UTE prisoner section and they were only let out to watch the game. The Lord should smit them down to Hell to live with the Devil. -()/>- -()/>- -()/>-


Aren't Ute fans the ones who like to taunt BYU fans saying they live in a bubble or bury their heads in the sand? The shameful behavior by many (not all) Utah fans at the game is now well documented. A well respected journalist (who is also a Utah fan and alum) has even come forward and criticized "the inexcusable behavior of its out-of-control fans" (http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=445&sid=4886246), but CS has "a hard time believing things are that bad" and resorts to attacking the credibility of people who say they had the same experience. I find that ironic.

I actually feel sorry for you CS. I think it is sad that you have nothing better to do with your time then hang around this forum and stir the pot for amusement. You should try reading a good book, or take up painting. Heck, crochet would even be more productive.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I actually feel sorry for you CS. I think it is sad that you have nothing better to do with your time then hang around this forum and stir the pot for amusement. You should try reading a good book, or take up painting. Heck, crochet would even be more productive


.

Again WW, I said it probably not as bad as you make it out to be. You made it sound like that. Also just because I don't believe you that doesn't mean it's not true.

I have never seen grown UTE fans swearing at little kids and making them cry.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > I actually feel sorry for you CS. I think it is sad that you have nothing better to do with your time then hang around this forum and stir the pot for amusement. You should try reading a good book, or take up painting. Heck, crochet would even be more productive
> 
> 
> .
> ...


That's because you've never been to my house! :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> That's because you've never been to my house!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Yeah maybe you saw FB swearing at his kids at the game.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I


> attended the big game with my brother Dave, my husband Aaron and 15-year-old son Cameron. There were also some friends and clients of my brother's in our group, some of whom were BYU fans. Those of you who know me know I graduated from the U . . . twice. But Saturday, I was ashamed of my alma mater.
> 
> As we walked to the stadium, every group wearing blue was greeted with multiple "F--- you!"s or a middle finger or both. A fight broke out near where my brother and son were sitting that got so out of control, Dave thought he should get Cameron out of there. Where we were sitting, a guy behind us found out one guy in our party was a BYU fan and shouted, "You've got to be f---in' kidding me!" repeatedly throughout the game. He would also shout "Break his legs" or arms or something else every time the U was on defense. We felt insecure enough that I spent the game worrying about our new friend being hurt rather than celebrating the terrific play on the field.


Do you think this fan was stirring the pot and venting because BYU got thumped?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> To clarify...I have no qualms with the Mormon church! I don't live their beliefs and *you don't either.*


How do you know I don't live their beliefs? Are you judging my lifestyle now. You don't know how I live.



> You'll quit posting here as soon as Bama slaps the utes . I can't wait.


Here comes 0-4 for Fatbass. Then what will be your excuse?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I can only go strictly by how you treat your fellow man here on this site. I guess as long as you pay your tithing and attend Sacrament meeting, all that Christ-like love for your fellow man stuff isn't important.
> 
> Whether you believe it or want it, you are still a missionary, an emissary and an ambassador of your faith...*and your actions here reaffirm my reasons for turning my back on it.*




Well sorry to bust your little bubble Fatbass, but mormons do make mistakes. We aren't perfect, but that doesn't mean we cannot strive for perfection.

Fatbass turning your back on something because of others is only an excuse and it doesn't hold any weight. If that was the case every religion would be in big trouble because I cannot find a perfect man, can you?

If you were to interact with me in person then you would find me to be quite different sometimes. Yes I do stir the pot but I havent read a commandment where is says.....

Thou shall not stir the pot!!!!



> all that Christ-like love for your fellow man stuff isn't important.


Again you are playing the holier than thou card. Everyone will answer for what he/she does someday and you cannot blame your lifestyle on others.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I


> have never made excuses for things I have no control over. I root for the teams I like and love it when my teams win and hate it when they lose...we all do. BUT, there is not one single thing that either of us can do that will ever change the outcomes of games we aren't playing in, at least here in the real world. REREAD THAT LAST SENTENCE TEN TIMES. Maybe in your personal fantasy world you feel like somehow your allegiance is giving the utes some kind of special powers or something. Look up the word "megalomania"!


Well no sh*t, but you act like they won the game before it even happened. Remember you said Bama would win and what happened. Florida parted the tide without one of their best players.

You said BYU would beat both TCU and the UTES and what happened. I think your better off keeping your predictions to yourself.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

BTW you do have control over your big mouth and your predictions :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's what I want from both of you two. Coyoteslayer you need to sign up for the gut pile. Fatbass already has. Then I want a full on blow out wrestle mania 5000 between you two. Now word censoring, low blows will be permitted.

What do you say C.S. You yella!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I


> have no doubt that you'd be different in front of your mom, your bishop, your doctors, your missionary companions and the converts you baptised in Mexico. I said I DON'T live your religion because I can't stand to rub shoulders with someone that actually thinks it's OK to treat some people like sh*t and then put on the halo around the ward members.


Nope I don't play the good little boy. I can only be ME. Again you only have excuses. I never said it was OK to treat people like sh*t.

I think you need to look at your own life before you go around judge people of their faults.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> What kind of moron predicts his team to fail?


Well of course you would say bama was going to win unless they sucked, but it does make it look silly when they lose.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

well c.s. are you in for the gut pile bash or what?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I don't profess to be "striving for perfection"! On the contrary...I admit my love of life and living and don't deny myself many indulgences. I'm liberated from the guilt that "striving for perfection" gave me. I am only a man and have no pretenses at becoming a God! NO EXCUSES!
> Your guilt is obviously manifesting itself as meanness and anger towards your fellow man. It's not good for you, CS.


Ok Bishop Fatbass. I have no guilt. I have a perfect conscience.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Puss. Everyone over there's waiting for you C.S. There's already a tread started.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

No, I'm not going to let you bait me. I'm not going to stoop down to the gutpile level. You guys have fun with that worthless website. I never even posted much on the gutpile when it was on here. 

Remember I'm suppose to set a high example for Bishop Bass. I would hate to have him throw it in my face after I have taken him down to the depths of humiliation.

I can hear from him now, CS you are very mean!!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Some people just don't learn.... :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------

